# Recommendations on best option for .40



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Im fairly new to the gun world and the forums. A lil briefing on my experience well not quit but some what. I am interested in owning my 1st hand gun. I have shot a .380 auto and .45 at the range. I recently went and had a blast. I am mainly self educated on gun safety via videos etc. and reading and more reading. Also took a course online so im pretty safe on handling one. A family member also owns a .40 semi auto so i have handled his and got some lessons and pointers and have gone to the range w/ him. I have even disassembled the .380 solo lol via self teachings... 

Now to get to the point and not bore anyone. I have done alot of looking online for .40 semi autos and read alot of reviews.
My primary purpose in my 1st purchase would be for self defense and def. conceal carry, but i really would love to have as much magazine capacity as possible for the reason that this will also be my only range gun. Till the moneys right. With that being said i would love to have input on with types/brands and so on more experienced gun owners could recommend. The budget im working with isnt much but im tring to spend at max $550. I would like to have a manuel safety and decocker is a plus.

Have have narrowed my search to these models but any suggestions are welcome per my probably not even knowing about those guns  :
1st choice per mag size*Smith & Wesson 10 + 1 Round Compact 40 S&W/Ambidextrous Safe
2nd*Smith & Wesson M&P Shield .40 S&W -6rd & 7rd 
3rd*Sig Sauer SP2022 - not really concealed weapon lol but i like it.

Id go with the 1st choice per it not being much bigger then the new m&p shield .40 and the mag size is a plus. Price wise its not much more then the shield.
The Sig would be my 2nd choice if it wasnt that big lol. Full size frame. 

Well i hope i added enough info to get some good responsed and thanks for looking.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I won't get into all the options, but something to think about......most of your "smaller" firearms for conceal carry, are not "range guns". The smaller firearms are not mean't to have alot of rounds put through them.......I carry a Bodyguard .380, because it fits my needs and purpose for conceal carry...I practice with it on occasion, but again, not a firearm that can have, or should have hundreds, or thousands of rounds put through it. It is for the warmer months, front pocket carry....in the cold months, I carry a Beretta 96 .40 cal......safety and decocker.......Bodyguard, manual safety. There is no "one" firearm that covers all bases....it's why most firearm owners that I know have more than one firearm.


----------



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks alot for the information. I figured there was no firearm that covers all bases. So im thinking to start off with the range gun like the sig sauer sp2022 .40 due to the fact i like the magazngine capacity and dont mind the full size gun. Then work on my aiming and so on then work on purchasing maybe the m&p compact .40 for concealed use. Going to the gun show this sat 6/9 hoping to find the models i list to compare price and feeling of the gun and trigger pull and so on. More reviewing and then purchasing.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig SP2022 in .40 is an excellent choice, they are reliable, priced reasonable and have the features you stated. Palmetto Armory has them on sale for 349. with free shipping. If you buy it new Sig also gives you a lifetime warranty.In the event you need to conceal carry they can be used and it is done every day, however; later you may want to get something smaller (compact or sub-compact) for easier concealment....JJ


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The M&P series are striker fired guns and have no decockers. As for external safeties, I would recommend against these for a defensive carry pistol such as the M&P and the reason is this. If the time ever comes when you need to call on that gun to defend yourself, your mind and body is going to be going through some serious alterations in a very short amount of time. The less you have to worry about when pulling that gun and using it, the better off you're likely to be. Granted one can train for most anything, but the rule of "pull and pull" (pull the gun and pull the trigger) has a lot of merit. If the gun has an external safety, that is just one more thing to have to think about when your mind is going to have enough going through it. The M&P is quite safe to carry in full battery (loaded magazine and a round in the chamber) in a holster which gives it proper protection.

This is all my opinion of course, so take it for what it's worth. The M&P 40 is an excellent platform (I have one) and will serve you quite well. It also comes in under $550 in my area so it should meet your range. Great handling and feel and excellent for the.40S&W cartridge.


----------



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> The Sig SP2022 in .40 is an excellent choice, they are reliable, priced reasonable and have the features you stated. Palmetto Armory has them on sale for 349. with free shipping. If you buy it new Sig also gives you a lifetime warranty.In the event you need to conceal carry they can be used and it is done every day, however; later you may want to get something smaller (compact or sub-compact) for easier concealment....JJ


Thanks alot for the input. I will def check out that site. Thats a great price def beats the $410 ive seen on numerous sites granted this includes shipping but i would have to send cash or mo to reciece the 3% discount.


----------



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> The M&P series are striker fired guns and have no decockers. As for external safeties, I would recommend against these for a defensive carry pistol such as the M&P and the reason is this. If the time ever comes when you need to call on that gun to defend yourself, your mind and body is going to be going through some serious alterations in a very short amount of time. The less you have to worry about when pulling that gun and using it, the better off you're likely to be. Granted one can train for most anything, but the rule of "pull and pull" (pull the gun and pull the trigger) has a lot of merit. If the gun has an external safety, that is just one more thing to have to think about when your mind is going to have enough going through it. The M&P is quite safe to carry in full battery (loaded magazine and a round in the chamber) in a holster which gives it proper protection.
> 
> This is all my opinion of course, so take it for what it's worth. The M&P 40 is an excellent platform (I have one) and will serve you quite well. It also comes in under $550 in my area so it should meet your range. Great handling and feel and excellent for the.40S&W cartridge.


Thanks alot SouthernBoy i had seen that it was striker fire and done mind that at all. I dont necessarly need the decocked feature but as a 1st timer owner guess just make me feel better. Thanks alot for the advice regarding the external safety and so on when it comes down to actually having to use it in a situation. I def am considering the non safety m&p compact .40 w/o safety for conceal carry and the sig sp2022 for range. One step at a time and learning as i go  THANKS


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

In the cold months, I carry a firearm that has a safety/decocker...the safety/decocker never was/is a problem for me...I don't carry with the safety on, but it's there if I want to use it. Same as a striker fired gun...I still can "pull the gun, and pull the trigger" no problem.


----------



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

Went with the .40 sig sauer sp2022.... shes def on point.... no probs with FTE and stuff.... every happy... now im waiting on the CHP and i need a blackhawk holster  got me some fmjs but need some jhp


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You just bought the best kept secret in firearms....good shooting and stay safe...JJ


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Take a look at the Bersa Thunder 40 ultra compact pro. Love mine easy to carry, easy to care for, accurate and not a bad price.


----------

